# Do you need a license for gecko?



## pepper (Jan 16, 2009)

Hi I'm looking at buying some marbled geckos and the seller has told me that you don't need a license for them in vic. I have had a look on the reptile schedule and they have a species code for them.

I'm confused do you need a license for marbled geckos in vic or not ?


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 16, 2009)

nope they are schedual 5 no licence required


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 16, 2009)

Well in SA, Thickatails have a code, but you dont need a license for them either.


----------



## pepper (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok....... thank you guys. I just wasn't sure as I thought all reptiles had to be on license now.....


----------



## Hooglabah (Jan 16, 2009)

nah only snakes all have to be on a reptile licence you can check it out at he dse website just go to the forms sections and then click on application for a private wildlife licence then check the list included.


----------



## book (Jan 16, 2009)

pepper said:


> Ok....... thank you guys. I just wasn't sure as I thought all reptiles had to be on license now.....


 
Queensland you need a license for any reptile so you might have seen something referring to a different State.


----------



## raged (Jan 16, 2009)

book said:


> Queensland you need a license for any reptile so you might have seen something referring to a different State.


 
Same with NSW


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

raged said:


> same with nsw



yup!:d


----------

